# .410 Project



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Well I unexpectedly won a CZ Redhead .410 on an online auction. I was astonished my low ball bid won! Mechanically the gun is sound but the furniture is in deplorable condition. I am an OCD perfectionist and I cannot live with this. Thought about sending it off for a refinish, but would likely cost more than what I have in the gun now. Decided I can do it myself. Goal is to get it as close to the finish on my Beretta O/U guns as possible.
Here are a few before pictures.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Some pics of the damaged areas.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

What’s the plan?


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

After stripping, and sanding with 120, 180, 220, 320, then 2000 grip sand paper.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

This project is going quickly, you should be done by lunchtime


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Wiped down with tack cloth and thoroughly cleaned with mineral oil. Also cleaned up the muzzle.






















Next step is staining, letting it dry and starting with Tru Oil on the finish. Final gloss will be several coats of Minwax poly finish.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

DLo said:


> This project is going quickly, you should be done by lunchtime


Started yesterday. Should take a week or so.


----------



## silverking (Feb 11, 2010)

Looking good. Did you wet sand? Brings back memories of working on the teak toe rail and helm pod of my Bayshore flats boat. Went through a lot of beer and fried chicken during that process.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

silverking said:


> Looking good. Did you wet sand? Brings back memories of working on the teak toe rail and helm pod of my Bayshore flats boat. Went through a lot of beer and fried chicken during that process.


Didn’t wet sand. The 2000 makes the surface as slick as glass.


----------



## silverking (Feb 11, 2010)

I went as fine as 1500 on Bristol epoxy finish, then a lot of rubbing with 3M Finesse It compound. And more chicken and beer.


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

_I have the same gun but in 16g. The CZ are pretty decent guns!_


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

nice work.. what went on at the muzzle?? someone used it as a walking stick?? 
rich


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

reel_crazy said:


> nice work.. what went on at the muzzle?? someone used it as a walking stick??
> rich


No idea.
I just hit it with a sanding block and some 3m machine oil. 
looks much better now.


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

The big question is where will you find .410 ammo?


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

MaxP said:


> The big question is where will you find .410 ammo?


I have a close friend and hunting partner in Arkansas that owns a sporting goods store. He has already set a couple of cases of #8 aside for me. May not keep this gun anyway. Will likely sell it and put the money towards a Silver Pigeon in .410


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

BPS has almost the same gun for sale in their used section. I was thinking about low balling them myself.


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

Gulf coast guns had plenty of 410 ammo last week. I’ve snagged a few boxes from Walmart in Cantonment as I’ve seen them on the shelf. I don’t ever have a 410 but plan on getting one for my daughter.


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

I haven't seen it since 2020 and I check every time for my nephew.


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

I even saw two boxes at academy last week. They were two and a half’s though.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

O-SEA-D said:


> Gulf coast guns had plenty of 410 ammo last week. I’ve snagged a few boxes from Walmart in Cantonment as I’ve seen them on the shelf. I don’t ever have a 410 but plan on getting one for my daughter.
> [/QUOTE
> This one will likely be for sale when I finish it..


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

I’ll consider it. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Boardfeet said:


> No idea.
> I just hit it with a sanding block and some 3m machine oil.
> looks much better now.


Floor board of something. I would bet


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Boardfeet said:


> I have a close friend and hunting partner in Arkansas that owns a sporting goods store. He has already set a couple of cases of #8 aside for me. May not keep this gun anyway. Will likely sell it and put the money towards a Silver Pigeon in .410


Oh you tease.LOL It's is and will be a fine looking gun though if you sell it someone will get a good looking unit for sure!


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Stain applied, will allow to dry for 24 hours and evaluate the color. May apply another coat of stain or start with the first coat of Tru Oil. The wood on the fore end looks different than the butt stock, just took the stain different. Oh well it’s not a 2k shotgun. Just want to improve what it came to me like.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Looks good Frank


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

It’s a beaut Clark. Very cool gun.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

man, that's some pretty wood.
jack


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

If you decide to sell shoot me a PM I may be interested. Man I have also gotten lucky with lowball bids here lately. I picked up a 44 mag new model Super Black Hawk 7&1/2”, as well as a High Standard 22mag derringer for a ridiculously low ball price. Man that’s so fun, bidding on an auction that is like 8days out. I always forget about it then you get the email, and it’s just like Christmas. Great snag Frank, and very nice work my friend👍🏼🤠


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> If you decide to sell shoot me a PM I may be interested. Man I have also gotten lucky with lowball bids here lately. I picked up a 44 mag new model Super Black Hawk 7&1/2”, as well as a High Standard 22mag derringer for a ridiculously low ball price. Man that’s so fun, bidding on an auction that is like 8days out. I always forget about it then you get the email, and it’s just like Christmas. Great snag Frank, and very nice work my friend👍🏼🤠


Thanks Jeremy. I'll probably just post it on here for sale if I decide to sell it. I have already gotten a .410 for my nephew (870). So he doesn't need one. Not even sure if my nieces are into hunting or not.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

First coat of Tru Oil. I’ll let this dry for a day, rub down with 00 Steel wool and apply another coat. Likely three to four coats then a few super thin coats of clear poly.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Will the poly hold to the Tru oil?


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

H2OMARK said:


> Will the poly hold to the Tru oil?


It should. The tru oil has a urethane in it.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Coming along nicely.
guessing this is about seven coats of Tru Oil.
this coat is dried about two hours.


----------



## silverking (Feb 11, 2010)

Very nice. When you get it all finished, you'll probably want to keep it.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Boardfeet said:


> Coming along nicely.
> guessing this is about seven coats of Tru Oil.
> this coat is dried about two hours.
> View attachment 1086356
> ...


Gona be better looking than it was new!


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

silverking said:


> Very nice. When you get it all finished, you'll probably want to keep it.


Giving it to my Grand Niece. She is 10Y/O and loves hunting and fishing. Her mom told me she got a .22 for Christmas and head shoots all the squirrels in the back yard. This will be a keepsake gun for her.


----------



## Ecarus (Jan 20, 2021)

Nice work!


----------



## silverking (Feb 11, 2010)

Boardfeet said:


> Giving it to my Grand Niece. She is 10Y/O and loves hunting and fishing. Her mom told me she got a .22 for Christmas and head shoots all the squirrels in the back yard. This will be a keepsake gun for her.


Perfect. Will be a great shotgun for that young lady!


----------



## bamaflyfish (Oct 20, 2007)

Dog-Gone you!

Now I want an Over & Under


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

bamaflyfish said:


> Dog-Gone you!
> 
> Now I want an Over & Under


I have Browning 525 in 12 ga that I would sell. It is a beauty, with Briley chokes, hard case, lengthened forcing cone, ported, adjustable comb, and integrated active recoil pad.
Browning Ultra XS Skeet
PM if you are interested


----------



## bamaflyfish (Oct 20, 2007)

Boardfeet said:


> I have Browning 525 in 12 ga that I would sell. It is a beauty, with Briley chokes, hard case, lengthened forcing cone, ported, adjustable comb, and integrated active recoil pad.
> Browning Ultra XS Skeet
> PM if you are interested


Get the behind me Satan. 😀

Take the temptation away!


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Completed.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow, thats looks amazing


----------



## silverking (Feb 11, 2010)

Beautiful job. Looks like an amory finish!


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks guys!
It takes a lot of sanding and time to make one look like this. Before the stock didn’t mate to the receiver flush. I sanded it down until it mates really smooth.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

That’s a beautiful gun.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Completed and assembled.


----------



## silverking (Feb 11, 2010)

As they say in the offshore world, pretty work!


----------

